# My 1 yr old female vizsla snapped at me



## lotsa_freckles (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi all,
This is my first post.
I have two vizslas, one 2.5 yr old male and one 1 yr old desexed female.
They are both very placid dogs and have never growled or snapped at anyone before. This evening my partner was cuddling our female V and I went over to cuddle aswell and she snapped at me. I immediately flipped her on her back and told her off, we then put her straight outside.
As this has never happened before I am really concerned about it happening again with either myself or someone else.
Can anyone please give me some tips on what to do and how to stop this? Also why she may have snapped in the first place as she is normally very cuddly and placid.
Sorry for the long post!
Thanks,
Amanda


----------



## Cannon (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi Amanda,
Just read your post and though I don't think I can offer advice I understand your concern. I do remember Reilly had the odd moment when he was that age where he tried to test the boundaries though he has never snapped. Anyway hope someone posts some good advice for you.
Good luck!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Amanda,

Make sure she is not injured or ill. If you have had her all this time and this just started she may be feeling bad physically. Dogs have a hard time showing when they don't feel well.

Rod


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

She's resource guarding your partner (weird, I know). My mom's chihuahua does this all the time. The best solution? If you're coming over to cuddle, your partner should push her off onto the ground. If she wants to get back up and cuddle you both, she is allowed up only on YOUR terms.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Yep, she is getting possessive of him. I think you responded the right way the first time, but as threefsh said he needs to get her off and away from him if she does it again. Nip it and there should be no problems. 

My mom's Doberman acts this way to everyone. Since my mom feels that "pushing her away" might hurt her feelings : I was forced to just stand my ground near my mom. I stood there and every time she growled I told her no and stood strong. I kept getting closer and disaggreed when she growled and when she stopped and was submissive, I pet her. Now, she doesn't growl at me at all...my dad and sister and other dogs though...thats a different story!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Amanda!! 

Sounds like your female Vizsla doesn't want you messin' with her "man"!! I can relate, considering how my second marriage ended. LOL!!

Seriously, though, as RBD suggested, make sure she isn't sick before you assume this is an issue of her being possessive.


----------

